# Life



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Been busy, first grandchild arrived a month or so ago. Flew to Colorado to meet that little bundle of joy. Still checking in here, miss many old friends, and hoping to do either some sand fishing, or pier fishing, in the near future.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

Shaggy! My first grandson is 6 months old. Looking to become a full time cheater, gonna buy me a boat, and a truck to pull it. Get me a yeti 110 fill it up with some silver bullets......know what I mean? Just living this kinda life!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Good to hear from you Shaggy. I sure miss the old gang. Lots of great memories.


----------



## brob757 (Apr 9, 2020)

I used to frequent this site under another username that has since been lost or deleted. I remember seeing so much advice flow through from some of the older guys. Lots of stories, BS, Head Butting, advice, growing pains etc. The internet was more than just a gossip column for politics back then. It was a useful tool full of knowledge. So much has been lost. I have my first daughter due in 4 weeks. I hope to use what I've learned here to pass on my love of saltwater fishing to her one day.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

brob, 
Because of what you remember, all is not lost. My son, now a grown man, remembers the guys from P&S from back then. He had big fun and I trusted the time he spent with them. He recently borrowed my surf gear, without my knowledge, and brought home some fish. I yelled at him for taking my gear but inside I was about to bust with joy. He learned and put that knowledge to use. The heritage of P&S will continue!


----------



## brob757 (Apr 9, 2020)

Big Rad said:


> brob,
> Because of what you remember, all is not lost. My son, now a grown man, remembers the guys from P&S from back then. He had big fun and I trusted the time he spent with them. He recently borrowed my surf gear, without my knowledge, and brought home some fish. I yelled at him for taking my gear but inside I was about to bust with joy. He learned and put that knowledge to use. The heritage of P&S will continue!


That's a really awesome story. I like the way you look at things. I hope some day that I've learned enough to pass on half of what some of the guys on here passed down.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Good to hear from you

Sandcrab


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Speaking of old timers... how you guys doing? Rad, Shag and Cat... been a long time. This end?... new wife, new house, 7 grandkids, etc. Not much.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

BubbaBlue said:


> Speaking of old timers... how you guys doing? Rad, Shag and Cat... been a long time. This end?... new wife, new house, 7 grandkids, etc. Not much.


Hey Rick. Me and the boys wondered what happened to you!! LOL.. Last time I remember when you put up that portable potty tent at Colonial Parkway. Sorry for linking you with a toilet. Hah!!!!


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Hey Peter! How's it going bud? Figures I would be remembered for the potty tent.  Worse things I guess. Been off the sand for a while and thinking about getting back out there. Been lurking on the board to see what's up.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Doing fine. Still chasing tails. Yeah you have to get the dust of your gears and get them...


Ahem, the kind with scales!!!


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

Bubba Blue we did what I call "first sand" in your new to you jeep! I am still here.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Big Rad said:


> Bubba Blue we did what I call "first sand" in your new to you jeep! I am still here.


Hey Brother Mike!
Yeah, we've had some fun on the sand in years past. Hope we can do it again soon.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

It has been awhile for me. I hope to get back on the sand this fall, or for sure come spring.

Knees really suck right now. Next Monday I am schedule for a partial right knee replacement. Right now I am bone on bone on both knees on the inside. During the surgery, if the outer looks bad he will do a total knee replacement.

Hope everyone is doing good.


----------



## brob757 (Apr 9, 2020)

Orest said:


> It has been awhile for me. I hope to get back on the sand this fall, or for sure come spring.
> 
> Knees really suck right now. Next Monday I am schedule for a partial right knee replacement. Right now I am bone on bone on both knees on the inside. During the surgery, if the outer looks bad he will do a total knee replacement.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing good.


I hope all goes well and you recover quickly.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Brob,

Thanks for well wishes. Hopefully this knee goes well and then do the left one. Should of done this years ago. Instead of waiting until the shots didn't work.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Orest my dad got both knees replaced and he was a new man after recovery. Wishing you the best. Infection seemed to be the biggest worry.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

I’ve been fishing DE and Sc mostly but still haunt plo with my son and daughter. They are bucktail elitists just like daddy!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Lipyourown said:


> Orest my dad got both knees replaced and he was a new man after recovery. Wishing you the best. Infection seemed to be the biggest worry.


Thanks.

Looks like I am getting a partial, as the outside part of the is in perfect shape, Doc did another set of x rays yesterday and one set with squeezing a large foam ball between my ankles, it shows how good the cartilage is on the outside, nice and thick. 

Being a diabetic is a issue with infections. Was tested for MERS and Staph. Positive for Staph. Using an antibiotic in the nasal passages to clear that up before surgery on Monday.

Haven't heard the results of the covid test.

More that a little nervous right now.

You still taking the ferry to work?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Wishing you the best for your surgery Monday. 🙏 Do the rehab and you'll feel like a new man. Been there, done that - total hip and total knee replacement. BTW, I miss that fried
krout dish you used to bring to the spring SPSP outings.🥣


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Hang in there Orest, sending good thoughts. No ferry for me unless I fish that area.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Thanks everyone.

Getting closer to Monday morning.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

How did it go Orest?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Surgery went well. A lot of pain on the outside of my knee that afternoon, I guess they shove everything to one side and hyper-extend your knee to be able to remove the bad bone and replace it with the artificial pieces. By late evening was feeling better. Tuesday brought a new pain in the form of my quad muscle, my whole upper thigh was tender to the slightest touch. Wednesday same pain, no new ones yet. Wednesday first day of P/T, not to bad, but I was exhausted and of course I couldn't sleep that night. Work about 6 hours today and had another P/T session. A little better felt good but tired. Took a 3 hour nap and woke up feeling pretty good. Ate dinner and now I have some new pains in the knee area. Going to take pain pill and try to get some sleep now.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

P/T will take care of most of the pain over time. Hang in there and in about 4 - 6 weeks you'll be pretty much back to normal and just in time for some fall fishing.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Thanks Nick.

Another restless night.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Orest said:


> Surgery went well. A lot of pain on the outside of my knee that afternoon, I guess they shove everything to one side and hyper-extend your knee to be able to remove the bad bone and replace it with the artificial pieces. By late evening was feeling better. Tuesday brought a new pain in the form of my quad muscle, my whole upper thigh was tender to the slightest touch. Wednesday same pain, no new ones yet. Wednesday first day of P/T, not to bad, but I was exhausted and of course I couldn't sleep that night. Work about 6 hours today and had another P/T session. A little better felt good but tired. Took a 3 hour nap and woke up feeling pretty good. Ate dinner and now I have some new pains in the knee area. Going to take pain pill and try to get some sleep now.


Good to hear. Hang in there.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Lipyourown said:


> Good to hear. Hang in there.


Getting better every day At least I am sleeping better.. Going back to Dr. on Tuesday. Thanks for all the well wishes.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey Orest that's great. Hard to keep a good man down. In no time you'll be kicking butt with both feet. 👍 👍


----------



## Beachlover (Mar 21, 2019)

Glad to hear your surgery went well. Best of luck and a quick recovery to you.


----------

